# Wette oder Einsatz



## Trans25

Hallo!

Qué diferencia hay entre estas dos palabras. Cómo podría traducir la siguiente frase?

"Fue una apuesta atrevida porque sus piezas no son meramente decorativas, ya que esta colección de alfombras refleja la personalidad de sus creadores. "

Mi sugerencia es:

"Dies war eine gewagte Wette / ein gewagter Einsatz, weil die Teppiche nicht nur dekorativ sind, sondern ausserdem diese Teppichkollektion die Persönlichkeit ihrer Erschaffer wiederspiegelt"

Danke schön por adelantado!


----------



## Whodunit

Lo siento, pero me temo que no entiendo la frasa española. ¿De qué apuesta se trata? ¿Porqué es atrevida?


----------



## heidita

Trans25 said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Qué diferencia hay entre estas dos palabras. Cómo podría traducir la siguiente frase?
> 
> "Fue una apuesta atrevida porque sus piezas no son meramente decorativas, ya que esta colección de alfombras refleja la personalidad de sus creadores. "
> 
> Mi sugerencia es:
> 
> *"Dies war etwas gewagt, denn die Teppiche sind nicht nur dekorativ; diese Teppichkollektion zeigt/widerspiegelt vielmehr die Persönlichkeit ihrer Erschaffer "*
> 
> Danke schön por adelantado!


 
Esto es como mejor se diría en alemán . Eine gewagte Wette no se suele decir, se indica sólo el verbo.


----------



## Whodunit

Sin embargo, no entiendo el sentido de la palabra "meramente", ni en español, ni en alemán. La frase alemana no tiene sentido en mi opinión. La expresión "nicht nur" requere normalmente "sondern" en la frase singuiente lo que no es el caso aquí.

Además, el verbo "widerspiegeln" es separable. 

*Dies war etwas gewagt, denn die Teppiche sind nicht nur dekorativ; diese (Teppich)kollektion zeigt/spiegelt vielmehr die Persönlichkeit ihrer Erschaffer wider."*


----------



## Trans25

La apuesta atrevida se refiere a la creación de la empresa. Meramente significa simplemente (no son sólo decorativas sino que además reflejan la personalidad de los creadores). Otra opción que se me había ocurrido:

"Dies war eine gewagte Wette, weil die Teppiche nicht nur dekorativ sind. Diese Teppichkollektion reflektiert die Persönlichkeit ihrer Erschaffer"

Habiendo aclarado esto, qué opináis de la palabra Wette? Seguís prefiriendo la opción "etwas gewagt"?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola:
   A mí también me parece 'gewagt' (sin sustantivo después) la mejor opción; ni 'Wette' ni 'Einsatz' me parecen bien en alemán - la última frase que alguien ha propuesto (con: ... spiegelt ... wider) está muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

Whodunit said:


> *Dies war etwas gewagt, denn die Teppiche sind nicht nur dekorativ; dieseKollektion spiegelt vielmehr die Persönlichkeit ihrer Erschaffer wider."*


 
Genau, diese verbesserte Version meines Erschaffens, D ) ist die Beste. 
Wette no se puede decir en alemán, trans, de todas formas queda implícita en la frase.


----------



## Trans25

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------

